# New TivoHD $208



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

I've been waiting for another TivoHD deal like this to come up. Bought one from 6ave last month for the same price and was / am very happy with the purchase. Just thought I'd share this offer. Merry Christmas!

TivoHD $208 with coupon code AFLTVO208

Shipped from 6ave.com

http://www.6ave.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=TVOHD180


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Using your link, I see a price of $299. The same vendor advertised it for $226 on Amazon Marketplace.

Oops, didn't see the code you had.

Nice deal. It even worked for two. Time to retire the Toshiba SD-H400's.


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

lafos said:


> Using your link, I see a price of $299. The same vendor advertised it for $226 on Amazon Marketplace.
> 
> Oops, didn't see the code you had.
> 
> Nice deal. It even worked for two. Time to retire the Toshiba SD-H400's.


I'm so psyched about getting this deal twice in two months. Finally, no more Comcast boxes in the house! Saving me 25 month in box rentals. Sweet!


----------



## joconne6 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'd like to jump on this deal, but just wanted to see first if anyone has had any experience - good or bad - with this 6ave.com website?

Thanks!


----------



## tlphipps (Jul 3, 2002)

joconne6 said:


> I'd like to jump on this deal, but just wanted to see first if anyone has had any experience - good or bad - with this 6ave.com website?
> 
> Thanks!


6ave. has a very good reputation. My dad just bought a plasma TV from them a few weeks ago and everything was great. I wouldn't hesitate to order from them.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

Well if you trust Amazon more, their price is now $225.72.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

Damn UMF... ordered 2 to replace series 2 boxes.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

In for one after ordering one from amazon that I will return total was $250 with tax. $208 shiped will save me some money but after return ship costs not too much. I am factoring savimgs as bringing down lifetime cost. 

Time to retire the bedroom s2. And add a lifetime hd along with the lifetime series 3


----------



## ydc (Nov 18, 2002)

In for one myself after ordering one on ebay for $502 (TiVo HD with Lifetime) after catching a brief 20% MS Live CashBack offer this morning.

Time to retire my aging DirecTivo units and move up to the full TiVo experience! Only drawback is having to switch to ComCast from DirecTV as I've been fairly happy with DTV programming to date. Hopefully when the next-gen DirecTivo units come out they will as well include all the features of the standalone units as then I'd switch back in a heartbeat.


----------



## s2krazy (Oct 31, 2003)

janry said:


> Well if you trust Amazon more, their price is now $225.72.


Since I have to pay 2nd air shipping from 6ave, Amazon with free shipping came out (roughly) the same. At that point, Amazon is ... well.... Amazon. The less people that have my CC# the better.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

s2krazy said:


> Since I have to pay 2nd air shipping from 6ave, Amazon with free shipping came out (roughly) the same. At that point, Amazon is ... well.... Amazon. The less people that have my CC# the better.


You can also sign up for a free month of Amazon Prime and get 2nd day shipping for free for a month, and next day shipping for $3.99 per item for a month. I have ordered a bunch of stuff today and was set to order one of these and then the price shot up about $40 today on Amazon, and then came back down now to $228. Amazon's price on the TivoHD has been constantly jumping around for the last 2 days.


----------



## s2krazy (Oct 31, 2003)

convergent said:


> You can also sign up for a free month of Amazon Prime and get 2nd day shipping for free for a month, and next day shipping for $3.99 per item for a month. I have ordered a bunch of stuff today and was set to order one of these and then the price shot up about $40 today on Amazon, and then came back down now to $228. Amazon's price on the TivoHD has been constantly jumping around for the last 2 days.


I tell you it's funny. We (in Hawaii) are used to getting abused with shipping charges. However, I have come to rely on Amazon for their super saver shipping. Yes, it's a bit slower, but not by more that 3-4 days.

Except this time. I ordered my Tivo HD on Wednesday morning (Hawaii time) and it arrived this afternoon! We're talking 51 hours from when I ordered it! Damn!


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

convergent said:


> You can also sign up for a free month of Amazon Prime and get 2nd day shipping for free for a month, and next day shipping for $3.99 per item for a month. I have ordered a bunch of stuff today and was set to order one of these and then the price shot up about $40 today on Amazon, and then came back down now to $228. Amazon's price on the TivoHD has been constantly jumping around for the last 2 days.


My free trial of Amazon Prime is for 3 months. I've used the heck out of it. I doubt I'll keep it after the trial but the $3.99 overnight or free second day shipping is great.


----------



## murraymh (Apr 20, 2008)

Just saw this deal on Amazon. All 3 items below for $389.79

# Western Digital WDG1S5000VN 500GB My DVR Expander eSATA 
# TiVo TCD652160 HD Digital Video Recorder 
# TiVo AG0100 Wireless G USB Network Adapter for TiVo Series 2 and Series 3 DVRs

Here's the site:
www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

murraymh said:


> Just saw this deal on Amazon. All 3 items below for $389.79
> 
> # Western Digital WDG1S5000VN 500GB My DVR Expander eSATA
> # TiVo TCD652160 HD Digital Video Recorder
> ...


This is a great example of Amazon's price volatility. It was 394.47 when I checked it. If the 6ave coupon is still good, then the TiVo from them is still the best deal.

I've gotten leery of Amazon's prices since they dropped their price adjustments. The HD has swung over a pretty broad range. I keep one in my cart just to see it jump up by >$30, then slowly wend its way down to $230ish.


----------



## bma (May 30, 2003)

Check out camelcamelcamel.com if you want to see amazon price history tracking. I've found it to be very useful since it was pointed out to me last month.


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

This is a great deal. I just ordered 10 of these units. 2 for myself and 8 that I will be giving out as gifts for christmas.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

bma said:


> Check out camelcamelcamel.com if you want to see amazon price history tracking. I've found it to be very useful since it was pointed out to me last month.


Thanks for this. I hadn't heard of it before. I put a couple of alerts in, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## cokemanj (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for pointing out this great deal! I have a question for those who care to answer. I finally got an HDTV in Oct and I have been desperate to upgrade my Series 2 DT to an HD capable model. I have browsed many threads on here about the differences between a Series 3 and a Tivo HD. 

I had pretty much decided to find a used Series 3 on Ebay for $200 or less. Now that I can get a new Tivo HD for around the same price I am not sure which rout to go now. I plan on upgrading either to a 1TB in next few months and I'm not really concerned about the warranty. 

Does anyone have any input on which would be my best option? The THX certification is cool and all but I don't think I would notice a difference. I'm also not all that concerned with the $1.90/month Comcast would charge for the extra cable card. 

I think it comes down to wanting the lcd display and some of the speed benefits that I've read the S3 has over the HD. I plan on keeping an S2 for my bedroom so I would like to use the MRV. Would the S3 actually offer a benefit over the HD? How concerned should I be with buying a used S3 vs. a new HD considering I'm planning on upgrading the internal drive of either? Is there anything else I should know? Any input would be very helpful.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

For what it's worth, the MRV speed in SD between a S2 and a S3 or HD is faster than real-time, even when FF through commercials. The Series 3 forum has a number of threads comparing the two. I have one of each, and the location of the S3 makes the display moot, as I can't read it from my chair; I have to get up and walk over to see what it says.


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

My understanding in the differences between a Series 3 and an HD:

Series 3 has:
1)A larger hard drive
2)Upgraded glow remote
3)THX certification
4)Front LCD display
5)Higher cost (though much less difference than there used to be, especially when talking refurbished units)

And personally, if new and used are the same price, I'd buy new. Unless you have an overwhelming argument for some feature that comes on the Series 3 but don't want to buy new.


----------



## cokemanj (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, I think I just _want_ a S3 but I won't actually get any usage out of the extra features. I have a Harmony 880 so I don't want the glow remote, I plan on upgrading the hdd so I don't care too much about that, my sound system is a hodgepodge so I doubt I notice any THX benefits and as Lafos mentioned the LCD is hard to read. Sounds pretty overwhelming that a new HD is the best option. Also, since I'm not really a fan of the lifetime subscriptions, I think I'll go with the 1 year subscription. I can get a $100 GC on Ebay for $80 (minues 8+% off with live.com) and use that to buy the subscription. Correct me if I'm wrong but to use the GC to pay for the subscription I have to have a new activation right? So if I get the new HD I can activate it with my GC which will end up costing ~$6.66/month for the first year.


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

cokemanj said:


> I can get a $100 GC on Ebay for $80 (minues 8+% off with live.com) and use that to buy the subscription. Correct me if I'm wrong but to use the GC to pay for the subscription I have to have a new activation right? So if I get the new HD I can activate it with my GC which will end up costing ~$6.66/month for the first year.


Not sure about the details of the GC on Ebay, but if I am understanding you correctly, and assuming you may not know already, you won't be able to buy the HD box from TiVo and use your GC card. You will have to buy the HD box from a third party. Anyone chime in that knows more about the GC on Ebay since I'm not familiar at all with that.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

newskilz said:


> My understanding in the differences between a Series 3 and an HD:
> 
> Series 3 has:
> 1)A larger hard drive
> ...


One anecdotal difference is that I've had to return over 50% of the Tivo HDs that I have set up for people due to freezes and reboots out-of-the-box. Never saw that with any S3s. YMMV.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

bmgoodman said:


> One anecdotal difference is that I've had to return over 50% of the Tivo HDs that I have set up for people due to freezes and reboots out-of-the-box. Never saw that with any S3s. YMMV.


Some of the issues are software related and are solved by making enough phone calls to upload current sofware.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

lew said:


> Some of the issues are software related and are solved by making enough phone calls to upload current sofware.


I'm aware of that and you're correct in several instances; however, I still had too many that continued to freeze and stutter even after receiving the newest version available at the time. I'd LOVE to see TivoHD's return rate compared to the S3 or any other Tivo for that matter!


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

Received my Tivo last night from 6ave. Merry Christmas to myself. :~)


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

UPS tried to deliver a package today. I'm going to pick it up tomorrow. 

I ordered 2, but the 6ave website shows status "Partially shipped". I hope this doesn't mean one is back ordered....

Has anyone else been back ordered?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Mine showed partially shipped, too. But both arrived in a big box on Tuesday, a day ahead of the scheduled delivery. I ordered a third unit that night. The coupon code still worked, and there was no indication that they were out of stock. I should know by tonight if they are consistent; it took two days to ship the first order.


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

lafos said:


> Mine showed partially shipped, too. But both arrived in a big box on Tuesday, a day ahead of the scheduled delivery. I ordered a third unit that night. The coupon code still worked, and there was no indication that they were out of stock. I should know by tonight if they are consistent; it took two days to ship the first order.


Don't worry, my order status showed the same thing. I called and was given a tracking number. They must be using an outdated tracking system and swamped? I asked them if they sawed my Tivo in two since it showed partially shipped. Explains the good price. LOL


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

OK, thanks, glad to hear. 

The discount shows as a line item, maybe that is what their system thinks "didn't ship".


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

TiVo should just make a USB add-on screen that will work on all TiVos. That's really the main cool feature that the S3 has that the HD doesn't. Would also be nice if the screen was a bit larger than on the S3 and if it didn't auto-dim itself. When the screen is bright (ie. when it's changing channels) you can see it very well from across the room, but when it dims it becomes much harder to see.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Ben_Jamin75 said:


> OK, thanks, glad to hear.
> 
> The discount shows as a line item, maybe that is what their system thinks "didn't ship".


I think you're right. I just got the shipping notice for my third box, and it says partially shipped. The shipping page shows that they shipped the TiVo, and not the $91


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

VOLFAN said:


> Don't worry, my order status showed the same thing. I called and was given a tracking number. They must be using an outdated tracking system and swamped? I asked them if they sawed my Tivo in two since it showed partially shipped. Explains the good price. LOL


You can get the tracking number from their web site. No need to sign in. Use the "quick track" option to the right of the signin boxes after you select track shipments. Enter the order number, last name and zip code, and you'll get the tracking number with a direct link to the UPS tracking site.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

I want to buy a TiVoHD to replace one of two Series2 units - 

Either an 80hr S2 @ $6.95/mo MSD no contract ...or...
a 120hr S2 with Lifetime.

What is a good hardware price these days? I usually buy from places like Amazon.com or even TiVo.com

Does TiVo have any hardware specials beyond the $179 refurb offer? Can I get that without a service plan so I can replace an existing S2?

Does TiVo have any offers on replacing service on an old Lifetime unit with a new one with an upgrade fee? If not, when did they last offer it and what has been the recent history?

What might I expect after the holiday season?

Thank you


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

You can't replace your Lifetime unit by changing the service number. You'd have to subscribe using the discounted lifetime offer at $299, then sell the current unit and its lifetime subscription. The only exception is when TiVo offers a transfer, but they don't at the moment. 

You can replace the monthly unit and keep the $6.95/mo rate by changing the TSN on the tivo web site. I did one a few days ago, and will be doing two more, all at the 6.95 rate. The site did not change my rate as a result of the first transfer, so I assume I'm ok.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

i am leaning toward paying $179 for a refurb to sub in for my 6.95 80 hr, but there is no way to order without a service plan. I presume I can call and cancel the service within 30 days so I can sub it under the old unit's 6.95 sub. Is that still right?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know how that would work, as you're buying a package deal. If you cancel service, they might cancel the box, too. Maybe someone else has done that.

You have two other options. One is to buy the refurb as a gift, with a gift card of $50. The card is only good for new activations, and if you activate, you have at least a 1-year commitment. The second is to buy from 6ave. The code is still active as of this posting. Free shipping, and so you get a new box for $208 with no strings attached. I bought three. The first two seem to be working fine, and the third is scheduled to be here on Monday.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

I ordered the refurb With 12.95 sub. 
when did TiVo stArt charging tax in MA?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Just thought I'd let folks know that this deal must still be active. I got an e-mail from 6ave today listing the code as one of their specials. I ordered three, got them in good time, and all worked fine out of the box, even after the 11.0 update.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

glad to see this is still active. I am on the verge of replacing my S2's, but want to wait to see what TiVo has to say about Tru2way at CES in 2 weeks. Hopefully this deal will be around in 2 weeks in case tivo doesn't say much about Tru2way S4 boxes.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

BlackBetty said:


> glad to see this is still active. I am on the verge of replacing my S2's, but want to wait to see what TiVo has to say about Tru2way at CES in 2 weeks. Hopefully this deal will be around in 2 weeks in case tivo doesn't say much about Tru2way S4 boxes.


Buy the boxes and wait 2 weeks. If they say they'll have something soon just sell them off. You could get 208 back on them easy, NIB.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Mindflux said:


> Buy the boxes and wait 2 weeks. If they say they'll have something soon just sell them off. You could get 208 back on them easy, NIB.


True and good point. I just hope to hear that TiVo says they are working on Tru2way boxes and gives a solid time frame. I don't mind waiting up to 12 months for these new boxes, but if its longer than 12 months I'll go with the S3's for now.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

i think you are dreaming if you think there will be true2way within 12 months.

I'd love to be wrong but they are SOOO slow. it always seems to be a year plus from a CES demo to a real device.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

150 at costco?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=414621


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> True and good point. I just hope to hear that TiVo says they are working on Tru2way boxes and gives a solid time frame. I don't mind waiting up to 12 months for these new boxes, but if its longer than 12 months I'll go with the S3's for now.


That's what I decided to do. I have the grandfathered $6.95/mo MSD rate, so when new boxes come out, I'll be ready.


----------



## timmmyboi (Feb 8, 2008)

I just got my new TiVoHD today from 6ave that I bought with the coupon code for $208. I thought this was for the regular model TiVoHD unit but it says "Series 3" across the front of it. I thought a Series 3 model was like $600 or more. Are these refurbished or something, or have I just gotten it all wrong?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

The TiVo HD is a member of the Series 3 family. You got a new TiVo HD.


----------



## timmmyboi (Feb 8, 2008)

Ohhh ok, well I got a bit confused there, I was hoping I hadnt gotten a refurbished unit. Thanks!


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweet deal for $208, I wish I had needed one.


----------



## kasjes (Nov 25, 2005)

I wanted to add one thing to anyone still undecided on the TiVo HD or the Series 3. From my understanding if you are going to get more storage space by adding an external hard drive via Esata port. The TiVo Hd will only accept TiVo Authorized HD's such as the "My DVR Expander" currently 500gb.
Where the first series 3 THX HD box will accept any Esata external Hard drive. I am about to get a western digital 1TB drive on EBay for @160.00 with a 30% M live discount added to that. so total cost 112.00. The external HD will allow me to keep my warrantee, where upgrade the internal HD will void it.
Just a thought if you haven't decided. A very long thought but just a thought none the less. Good Luck! Happy New Year!! 
We could all use one!!!


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

kasjes said:


> I wanted to add one thing to anyone still undecided on the TiVo HD or the Series 3. From my understanding if you are going to get more storage space by adding an external hard drive via Esata port. The TiVo Hd will only accept TiVo Authorized HD's such as the "My DVR Expander" currently 500gb.
> Where the first series 3 THX HD box will accept any Esata external Hard drive. I am about to get a western digital 1TB drive on EBay for @160.00 with a 30% M live discount added to that. so total cost 112.00. The external HD will allow me to keep my warrantee, where upgrade the internal HD will void it.
> Just a thought if you haven't decided. A very long thought but just a thought none the less. Good Luck! Happy New Year!!
> We could all use one!!!


Kind of a hijack to the thread, sorry but looking at hard drives, look at this post if you haven't already. Cheap 1T hard drive post


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

kasjes said:


> I wanted to add one thing to anyone still undecided on the TiVo HD or the Series 3. From my understanding if you are going to get more storage space by adding an external hard drive via Esata port. The TiVo Hd will only accept TiVo Authorized HD's such as the "My DVR Expander" currently 500gb.
> Where the first series 3 THX HD box will accept any Esata external Hard drive. I am about to get a western digital 1TB drive on EBay for @160.00 with a 30% M live discount added to that. so total cost 112.00. The external HD will allow me to keep my warrantee, where upgrade the internal HD will void it.
> Just a thought if you haven't decided. A very long thought but just a thought none the less. Good Luck! Happy New Year!!
> We could all use one!!!


What search terms are you using to return a 30% eBay discount at live.com? Recently, any search I've tried has provided no (0%) discount.


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

rdodolak said:


> What search terms are you using to return a 30% eBay discount at live.com? Recently, any search I've tried has provided no (0%) discount.


Yes, please share how you're getting 30%!


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

The 30&#37; is long gone.


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

I thought so. I got 15% just before Thanksgiving. His post made it sound like he got it recently.

Wait a sec... he posted this yesterday ... _"I am about to get a western digital 1TB drive on EBay for @160.00 with a 30% M live discount added to that."_

?

Sounds a little fishy to me.


----------

